# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 3/28/03



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions on the lake continue to hold up fairly well despite the recent 
warm weather. The main ice sheet is still in good shape but the edges are 
starting to deteriorate. Vehicle traffic is not recommended, but anglers using 
atv's, snowmobiles, or walking out shouldn't have a problem. Fishing on the 
other hand remains hit and miss. Some perch are being caught in Black Tiger, 
the Casino area, and the mouth of Creel Bay. Anglers are using hali's, genz 
worms, small raps, or hanger rigs tipped with wax worms, spikes, minnow heads, 
or perch eyes. Walleye fishing remains fair with fish being caught near the 
sunken Black Tiger road, Foughty's Point, East Bay near the East Bay boat 
landing, Mission Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, and the Mauvee Coulee 
area. Sonars, raps, nils masters, chubby darters, buckshot rattle spoons, and 
rocker minnows are all producing some fish. Try fishing structure or just off 
the edges of the trees. Pike fishing remains fairly good in most parts of the 
lake with the Mauvee and Six Mile areas producing the best. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

